# I found a lump...



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I found a small lump under my girl's chin. She's a bit tubby so I'm not sure if it's excess fat or a serious lump. I'm cutting down her treat intake so she will loose some weight and maybe see if the lump goes away. She is a PEW and is probably at least a year old. She did have a wound on her neck but I cleared it up with topical medicine. What could the lump be?


----------



## Socks (Oct 13, 2013)

Is the lump hard or soft? Also, when you move the skin, does the lump move with it and is it distinguishable from the rest of the fat?


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I'll have to see if I can check, shes a bit skittish and doesn't like it when I try to look at it


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

the lump is soft and distinguishable from her body, it moves independently from the rest of the skin


----------



## Socks (Oct 13, 2013)

I would definitely get it checked out by a vet. It may be something harmless, however it would be better to not risk anything.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

My vet knows barely anything about mice, so that isn't really an option. The last time I took them there for mites they were traumatized because he had to hold them down and scrape their skin with a scalpel. He also didn't know the proper dosage for some ivermectin and had to look it up which leads me to believe that he isn't very well trained to care for mice, just cats and dogs.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

a goitre which may or may not be cancerous.


----------

